# Deep Litter for Pigeons?



## jkruer01 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has experimented with the Deep Litter method with their pigeon coop. The Deep Litter method is a method that some people use in their chicken coops. It is too much to explain how it works in this email but basically you let litter (wood chips, shavings, shredded paper, etc) pile up in the coop instead of cleaning it out every week or so. The high carbon content of the litter combines with the high nitrogen content of urin and poop and they begin to compost. The benefits are healther birds, warmth in the winter, less maintenance, and free compost. 

Here is some info on it:
http://www.backyardchickens.com/web/viewblog.php?id=1560-DLM

http://www.plamondon.com/faq_deep_litter.html

I was thinking about trying it in my pigeon coop to cut down on how often I have to clean it out and maybe cut down on disease as well. Just curious if anyone else has tried it.

Jeremy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You'd be much better off, to just clean up the poop on a daily basis.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep, impressive list of benefits.
Here is the list of harms:
Fungi
Bacteria
Diseases
More time with sick birds
Higher medical bill
Back to square one - cleaning

Ask yourself - why did humans invented toilets? Were dark ages in history healthier?
Please don't trust everything written on the Internet. Animal farms have special requirements on hygiene do you know why?


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree, doesn't sound very hygienic. I recall some stables that used this method with their horses, it wasn't very clean at all.


----------



## gsstage2 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep, I agree with the above. 

Although you could try it in your own bathroom for yourself first and see how well it works for you...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the deep litter method does work, I use it for my chickens, but it only works if you have a dirt floor, my chicken coop does not smell and they are very healthy, all the microbs go to work. you can do this only if you have a dirt floor as it works like a compost pile. you still need to maintain it, like turning the litter and moisten it when it is too dry. I start it over every summer after the molt and sometimes in the winter if I feel it needs refreshing. so try it that is IF you have a dirt floor as a wood floor would not have the natural flora and fauna and microbs.


----------

